# Review: The Singularity Trap by Dennis E. Taylor



## Parson (Jan 19, 2019)

This is a book that I would put in the "must read" category for anyone who loves Science Fiction or just literature that tells good stories and asks big questions. This is a "Classic Science Fiction" book, and I mean that in the best possible way.

Classic Science Fiction is the kind that tells a great story, while asking important social and personal questions at the same time. Dennis E. Taylor's Singularity Trap checks those boxes emphatically. This story had me going from the very beginning. Added to that this is a first contact book that may not be entirely unique, but I can't think of a similar one and I've read a ton of S.F. over the years.

This book is not much like Taylor's previous books; a trilogy called the "Bobiverse." Except in the fact that they are all very much worth reading. The Bobiverse books had a definite nerd vibe going. This book has little of those kind of inside jokes and seems to me to be more serious and more mature and emotionally engaging. This could easily be the best S.F. book you will read this year.

For those of you who know me, know that I almost never give 5 stars to a book. This one gets 5 stars from me.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 19, 2019)

This is his new book? Oh, I didn't realize it was out yet! Dennis, you kept that quiet!


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 19, 2019)

dammit will people stop recommending books!!! This sounds like another must read and I've already got about 20 on my list both paper and electronic


----------



## J.D. Robinson (Jan 19, 2019)

Bought. If anything, I just like that it’s a standalone. (So far.)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 19, 2019)

J.D. Robinson said:


> Bought. If anything, I just like that it’s a standalone. (So far.)



Let us know what you think once you've started reading it. And welcome to the chrons forum.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jan 20, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> This is his new book? Oh, I didn't realize it was out yet! Dennis, you kept that quiet!



I'm crap with marketing.


----------



## vanye (Jan 20, 2019)

Ordered *sigh*

But I really enjoyed the Bobiverse. And how could I disregard 5 stars from @Parson !

@Dennis E. Taylor
I thought marketing is one of the myriad good things your publisher does for you. Then again, a gripping yarn is plenty good marketing all by itself.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Jan 20, 2019)

Well, Audible certainly did the marketing when the audio book came out, but that was back in June. This is referring to the e-book and paperback, I think, because they came out in October. And on that side of things, I'm essentially self-published. My agent takes care of the mechanics of publishing and accounting, but that's it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jan 20, 2019)

These days few publishers do mqrketing. 

Good luck with it, Dennis!


----------



## Parson (Jan 20, 2019)

@Dennis E. Taylor .... Well I for one am very glad that you wrote it. Well done.


----------



## M.C. (Feb 20, 2019)

So you are ‘the’ Dennis E. Taylor? I’ve just listened to your ’We Are Legion’ and wanted to say I thoroughly enjoyed it, especially the first third (before too many clones came by). Anyway, I never write to authors, this is my first, so I’ll keep it short. Thanks for your humour! 

Sorry guys if this is not the place - I have just signed up here and need to figure out the rules...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 21, 2019)

M.C. said:


> Sorry guys if this is not the place - I have just signed up here and need to figure out the rules...



Don't worry, you're welcome to stop by to say hello - heck, even hang around and take part in other discussions. And welcome to the chrons forums.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (Feb 26, 2019)

M.C. said:


> So you are ‘the’ Dennis E. Taylor? I’ve just listened to your ’We Are Legion’ and wanted to say I thoroughly enjoyed it, especially the first third (before too many clones came by). Anyway, I never write to authors, this is my first, so I’ll keep it short. Thanks for your humour!
> 
> Sorry guys if this is not the place - I have just signed up here and need to figure out the rules...



Thanks, M.C. Although I have to say, if the number of clones is  a problem for you, books 2 and 3 will be problematic


----------



## Les (Mar 11, 2019)

Just read this and thought it was a good one. I've previously read the _Bobiverse_ trilogy which helped to convince me to give this new story from Taylor a go. I'm glad I did.


----------

